# Odd request, (FPN)



## dozuki (Jul 22, 2017)

I am a member of the Fountain Pen Network and have been away from it for while pursuing another hobby and can't seem to get back in.  I tried resetting my password but it sends the notification to an email address that is now very defunct and I am unable to access.  Would anyone now of a way to contact one of the administrators.  I hit the button that shows all the administrators but it doesn't allow me to contact anyone.  I know this is odd so thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 22, 2017)

Paul, I'm a member over there. Try this email: fpnadmin@gmail.com


----------



## dozuki (Jul 23, 2017)

Great.  Thanks I will give that a try


----------

